# Here's an interesting Murray



## Boris (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't recall seeing one of these before.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/3106462803.html


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 28, 2012)

I love that bike and a few months ago I bought what could be considered the girls version of that. Mine is a 1949 F29 Murray Mercury in blue. I'm still working on cleaning and polishing her but she is turning out to be a beauty.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW Celeste! What a great bike! and the colors...WOW. I think I like the girls better than the boys.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! I fell in love with her the moment I saw her. Oh btw that is the before picture and her chrome is turning out to be really nice under that surface rust. 
It would be nice the have the boys model but that price is a bit steep and it's missing the light.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to clean that bike of yours any day of the week, and twice on Sunday.


----------



## chitown (Jun 28, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like to clean that bike of yours any day of the week, and twice on Sunday.




View attachment 56340

Technical foul on Marko. Take that kind of language back to the break room!


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2012)

Dave ,that bike you posted is totally awesome.If I lived up that way or had someone to ship I would be all over it.Seriously,nice posting.


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2012)

Seems like Boris cant be trusted out of the Break Room.Tsk,tsk,tsk.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 28, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like to clean that bike of yours any day of the week, and twice on Sunday.



If you throw in a waxing then we're good to go!


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2012)

Both of you to the break room.Belle please say that Boris is not rubbing off on you.That doesnt sound proper either so I'm also heading to the break room. I meant attitude wise.


----------



## jkent (Jun 28, 2012)

*Murray*

Thats like the murray i seen at an estate sale a few weeks ago.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28787-2400-00-murray


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 28, 2012)

Dang all of those bikes in your posts are nice.



That Ladies Murray Mercury is cool, I didn't know much about the Mercury bikes but ever since I got the a 1959 Girls Mercury bicycle I see that more & more Mercury bikes are poping up.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> If you throw in a waxing then we're good to go!




...then buff to a shine, and you'll be on your way.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> WOW Celeste! What a great bike! and the colors...WOW. I think I like the girls better than the boys.




That's not what your boyfriend told me.


----------

